# Monster Hognose!!!



## bigkga69 (Jun 14, 2009)

This is probably the biggest hognose I have seen, he was a solid 3-3.5 ft. long, check out the video, turn up the volume!!

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i295.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid295.photobucket.com/albums/mm146/bigkga69/MOV02021.flv">


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey thats cool! The 3rd is my favorite!!  I dont think it likes you though...


----------



## quinn (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice shots.Looks like you might have been alittle to close for me though.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice spreading adder !!!!!!!! Old folks considered that snake poisonous. We now know better.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like he doesn't care for you too much.  Mighty fine video and photos.

Hoss


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 14, 2009)

Great pics and video! 

I have never found a hognose snake of that size before. However, I did find one on a firebreak that blew so loud at me that I thought it was a small deer snorting! 

I heard it the first time and locked up, scanning the area for a deer. It kept blowing every few seconds, and I eventually coursed it to be in the leaves nearby. After I went over to inspect it, it hushed up and rolled over to play dead.


----------



## bristol_bound (Jun 14, 2009)

That is so cool, it was none too happy with you! Great shots.


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 14, 2009)

Great shots of a beautiful animal. I don't think the black ones are too common. A little more provoking and it would have been possum time.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 14, 2009)

Close enough for me!  Thanks for sharing - nice job!


----------



## fussyray (Jun 14, 2009)

I love that! If JR see that he will be called 911.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

Wonder how many toady frogs that one has eaten up in its lifetime? That is a big one! Nice pics too!


----------



## dobenator (Jun 14, 2009)

American Cobra!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## TMAC (Jun 14, 2009)

Boy...That is a big one. I was waiting for his opossum trick!


----------



## JasonF (Jun 14, 2009)

Funny vid!
Nice shots of the Hognose!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great snakes.  Fun to play with.  After they figure out the huffing and puffing doesn't work, they'll play dead.  That is hilarious.


----------



## marknga (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are great!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 14, 2009)

That's cool. My daughter loved the video. She is begging us for a ball python. We keep telling her she needs to wait til she's a little older.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 14, 2009)

Dang-it man!!  That is awesome!!!!


----------



## GAX (Jun 14, 2009)

Very cool vid and pics!


----------



## TXR (Jun 14, 2009)

Dang  bout jumped back from the computer when it tried to snag the camera    Cool vid.  Where was that at?


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 14, 2009)

TXR said:


> Dang  bout jumped back from the computer when it tried to snag the camera    Cool vid.  Where was that at?



out by the peach trees!!!


----------



## TXR (Jun 14, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> out by the peach trees!!!



YUP...why does that not surprise me    Great pics too by the way


----------



## leo (Jun 15, 2009)

Very fine pics and video


----------



## rip18 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is a monster hognose!  Neat shots!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heels0303 (Jun 15, 2009)

I need to go change my pants


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow I have never seen one of those but I have heard of them 
he looks like a Cobra


----------



## Browtine (Jun 15, 2009)

heels0303 said:


> I need to go change my pants



Me, too... I 'bout pooped when it struck at the camera. 

Great pics and video!!!!


----------

